# Good plow truck?



## Kollerman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

A guy in my town has a 2000 silverado reg cab long bed for sale. Truck has 213,000 on a 4.8L. He wants $2,000 for it. (pictures is attached). I also have a buddy that bought a Western HTS about 2 years ago for his 1500, but he now got a 2500 and needs a bigger plow. My buddy told me he would sell the entire plow setup to me for $2500. So, for $4500, I could have a complete plow package.

Does this sound like a good deal? I know the truck has a lot of miles on it, but it is in pretty good shape. And it would only be used for plowing and lawn work in the summer. Nothing else.

I just bought my 2007 2500HD, but don't really want to put a plow on it.

Thanks for the input.

Jeremy


----------



## I RocDuP I (Dec 5, 2011)

Save yourself the money and put the plow on your 07. Dont beat the **** out of it and it will serve you well. A truck with over 200,000 IMO is a little to old to start plowing with. But it depends, what has been changed out on the 2000. Is it an original transmission? IMHO put the plow on your 2500. I put a 8' Hiniker on my 2011 1500 Chevy and I think it does the job well. I think that a HTS might be a drop small for the truck


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I would buy the truck and the setup and use it for plowing and landscaping. Don't put a plow on the 2007.Leave it as a nice personal truck.If something goes wrong with the 2000 you can always sell the plow setup.I think the truck and the plow setup will pay for itself this season.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

buy the 2000, and depending on the price of the truckside, put that on the 07, and you can use only in an emergency...I would hate to use a newer truck to plow with...granted you want something dependable...it's a double edged sword!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would buy it. anything with over 200k miles doesnt scare me. my last truck had 325, and my 2500 has 250. its tells me 2 things it has made it this far so it hasn't been neglected and it has been drive and not sat around. its not good for a truck to sit month after month all the oil drains out of the top end and main's. make's for a good dry start and wears stuff out early!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Check the frame for rot, no point in buying it and putting a plow on it just to have it break in half. Been seeing a lot of the 99 and newer 1/2 tons with bad frames due to rot.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

For 2000 bucks I would jump on it. Sounds like a deal.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

chevyzrule810;1447159 said:


> I would buy the truck and the setup and use it for plowing and landscaping. Don't put a plow on the 2007.Leave it as a nice personal truck.If something goes wrong with the 2000 you can always sell the plow setup.I think the truck and the plow setup will pay for itself this season.


This season? where in mass. do you live.:laughing:


----------



## ieetgluu (Dec 7, 2011)

tuna;1453314 said:


> This season? where in mass. do you live.:laughing:


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Kollerman;1446879 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A guy in my town has a 2000 silverado reg cab long bed for sale. Truck has 213,000 on a 4.8L. He wants $2,000 for it. (pictures is attached). I also have a buddy that bought a Western HTS about 2 years ago for his 1500, but he now got a 2500 and needs a bigger plow. My buddy told me he would sell the entire plow setup to me for $2500. So, for $4500, I could have a complete plow package.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a pretty good deal, dont worry about the mileage as long as he kept up on it. Otherwise your looking at a money pit waiting to happen.

I bought my GMC with 202,xxx and blade for around the same price, lucky the guy kept very good care of it.


----------

